# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Vaçe Zela

## shigjeta

Orioni nga Durresi
Anetar i ri
Posts: 34
(4/27/01 2:17:00 pm)

Rrjedhin o mengjeset,
rrjedhin si ujevara,
ja keshtu mes njerezve,
jeta jone hedh hapat.

Hyj dhe une mes tyre,
shtoj nje fjale, nje kenge,
eshte kjo kenge e jetes,
per ty Shqiperi,
per ty Shqiperi moj nane.

(refreni)
Me merr ne krahet e tua,
si merr femijen nena,
qe ballin te ma puthi,
edhe dielli edhe hena.

Une marr nga drita jote,
ti merr nga zemra ime,
dhe dore per dore rendim,
e shtrenjta jeta ime.

Rrjedhin o buzembremjet,
rrjedhin kalterojne,
ne nje kend te globit,
rritim jeten tone. 

Hyj dhe une mes tyre,
shtoj nje fjale, nje kenge,
eshte kjo kenge per jeten,
per ty Shqiperi,
per ty Shqiperi moj nane.

(refreni perseri)
Me merr ne krahet e tua,
si merr femijen nena,
qe ballin te ma puthi,
edhe dielli edhe hena.

Une marr nga drita jote,
ti merr nga zemra ime,
dhe dore per dore rendim,
e shtrenjta jeta ime.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

*KOLONA ZANORE E FILMIT "NE SHTEPINE TONE." (Vace Zela)*

Shtepia jone, plot me diell, plot me ngrohtesi,
ne dimer e ne pranver' kemi kaltersi.
Dritarja jone hapur rri per ty dite e re,
per dashurine e njerzve tane te mire...

(refreni)
I duam ne njerzit t'i kemi gjithmon' prane;
shtepia e jone e bardhe, e bardhe.
I rritim femijet me drite e me djerse;
me dashurine per njerzit tane te mire...

Shtepia jone, plot me diell, plot me ngrohtesi,
ne dimer e ne pranver' kemi kaltersi.
Dritarja jone hapur rri per ty dite e re,
per dashurine e njerzve tane te mire...

(refreni)
I duam ne njerzit t'i kemi gjithmon' prane;
shtepia e jone e bardhe, e bardhe.
I rritim femijet me drite e me djerse;
me dashurine per njerzit tane te mire...

(refreni)
I duam ne njerzit t'i kemi gjithmon' prane;
shtepia e jone e bardhe, e bardhe.
I rritim femijet me drite e me djerse;
me dashurine per njerzit tane te mire.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

*O moj e bukur Arberi. (Vace Zela)*  


Në breg pulëbardhat çajnë fluturim 
si kënga jonë plot mall. 
Këndojmë nga larg me dashuri, 
moj Arbëri. 

Të parët tanë me brengë të lanë, 
sa kohë më nuk të panë?
por sot si lule më je ti, 
moj Shqipëri. 

(refreni)
Valët e detit shkumojnë plot dallgë, 
bashkë me shokët në breg kemi dalë. 
Sa kemi mall s'ka deti valë, 
o moj e bukur Arbëri. 
Shikojmë nga larg, mendojmë për ty, 
o moj e bukur Shqipëri. 
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Përtej ne degë, ti rrënjë matanë, 
mes deti me stuhi. 
Shkuan kaq mote, degët s'u thanë, 
moj Arbëri! 

Kjo kënga jonë, për ty përherë 
na djeg si zjarr në gji. 
Tek zjarri yt ne jemi përjetë, 
moj Shqipëri! 

(refreni)
Valët e detit shkumojnë plot dallgë, 
bashkë me shokët në breg kemi dalë. 
Sa kemi mall s'ka deti valë, 
o moj e bukur Arbëri. 
Shikojmë nga larg, mendojmë për ty, 
o moj e bukur Shqipëri. 

***Sa kemi mall, s'ka deti valë, 
o moj e bukur Arbëri...*** 

Shikojmë nga laaaaaarg...! Mendooooojmë për tyyyyyy...! 
O moj e buuuuukur Shqipëriiiii.

----------


## crudelia

Une jam e mireinformuar mbi muziken shqiptare. me pelqejne shume kengetaret "e vertete" shqiptare, njera nga te cilat eshte eshe Vace Zela. Kam kerkuar shume per te gjetur ndonje kenge por ajo qe kam arrutur te gjej jane vetem perpunime te kengeve te saj nga kengetare te sotem. Nese dikush mund te me thote se si mund  ti gjej, ku mund ti blej apo ndonje menyre tjeter do i isha shume mirenjohese. Ajo eshte nje kengetare vertet e mire dhe eshte gjynah qe eshte kaq veshtire te gjesh te pakten ndonje kasete te vjeter per ta degjuar.

----------


## Humdinger

> Une jam e mireinformuar mbi muziken shqiptare. me pelqejne shume kengetaret "e vertete" shqiptare, njera nga te cilat eshte eshe Vace Zela. Kam kerkuar shume per te gjetur ndonje kenge por ajo qe kam arrutur te gjej jane vetem perpunime te kengeve te saj nga kengetare te sotem. Nese dikush mund te me thote se si mund  ti gjej, ku mund ti blej apo ndonje menyre tjeter do i isha shume mirenjohese. Ajo eshte nje kengetare vertet e mire dhe eshte gjynah qe eshte kaq veshtire te gjesh te pakten ndonje kasete te vjeter per ta degjuar.


Vaçe Zela është numuri 1 i zërit femëror shqiptar në këngë... e keqja është se ajo nuk nxorri kaseta dhe CD që të mundeshin të kishin zërin e saj pas kaq e kaq vitesh... kush nuk nxorri kaseta dhe CD dhe zëri i Vaçes mungon në krye të tyre.

----------


## crudelia

nuk ka mundesi  :i ngrysur:

----------


## lone_star

Vaca Zela me pelqen edhe mua shume. Ndoshta ne kushte te tjera do te ishte shume me e njohur. Per te degjuar ca kenge te Vace Zeles (me te mirat besoj) shko te muzika.albasoul.com dhe te artistet gjej Vace Zelen.

----------


## babybell

ej po une e provova po seç kam nje problem dhe nuk i degjoj dot kenget nderkohe qe me perpara i degjoja (ka ca muaj). Versioni Real Player 10.0 dhe dritaren pop-up e çbllokova!!
dini gje si i behet?

----------


## AlbaneZ

Vaçe Zela ? Ikone e muzikesh Shqiptare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Goc_Labe

jeton vacja?? shume kengetare e mire ka qen po si mbaj ment asnje keng.

se harrova e vetmja gje qe mbaj ment eshte fakti qe kishtegoj te madhe me duket :uahaha:

----------


## Fiori

Tek kjo lidhje mund të gjesh këngët e dy albumeve origjinale të Vaçe Zelës.

Unë e adhuroj si këngëtare ...

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Vaçe Zela është numuri 1 i zërit femëror shqiptar në këngë... e keqja është se ajo nuk nxorri kaseta dhe CD që të mundeshin të kishin zërin e saj pas kaq e kaq vitesh... kush nuk nxorri kaseta dhe CD dhe zëri i Vaçes mungon në krye të tyre.



Ka nxjerre kasete , se nje e kam une. Por per nje diva eshte shume pak.
Dhe ke te drejte kur thua, qe s'mbeti njeri pa nxjerre kaseta e cd. U beme si jugosllavet e viteve '80, qe s'mbeti njeri pa dale tu knu n'tv ( muzike popullore apo te lehte ).

----------


## crudelia

Eshte e tmerrshme se sa shume te ashtuquajtur kengetare shqiptare kane dale tani ne treg. Dine vetem te reklamojne pjeset e trupit edhe te tregojne se sa bukur dijne te perdridhen e te bejne makiazh etj. etj. dhe te kopjojne kenget e huaja ballkanase. Ok po e le me kaq se nuk do mbaroja kurre se shkruari mbi kete teme, neveritem sa here e mendoj. Te bejne me shume buje keta njerez qe sdine as te kendojne. nejse shpresoj qe shqiptaret te ndergjegjesohen sa me shpjet mbi kete fakt. Besoj se do ndodhte nje ndryshim shume i madh ne ate moment te shumepritur nga ana ime  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Zemrushja

*Sot në 78-vjetorin e lindjes* 


Ajo është dhe mbetet një nga këngëtaret më të mëdha të vendit, një yll që edhe pse larg, në zemër të Evropës, ndriçon me plot shkëlqim në atdheun e saj. Sot është ditëlindja e këngëtares së madhe, Nder i Kombit, Vaçe Zela. Një jetë e mbushur plot suksese, me dhjetëra çmime, tituj, urdhëra e medalje, nga më të thjeshtët e deri tek titulli më i lartë që jepet Nder i kombit. Me zërin e saj të artë, me koncertet e këngët e panumërta Vaçe Zela e shkroi shumë shpejt historinë e saj, që atëherë kur këngëtaret e reja e shikonin si idhull dhe filluan ta imitojnë. Ajo e dominoi skenën shqiptare për dy dekada rresht, duke qenë mbretëresha absolute e këngës.   

Vaçe Zela u lind në 7 prill 1939, në Lushnjë në një familje të thjeshtë myzeqare. Mësimet e para i mori në qytetin e lindjes. Që në moshë të vogël zëri i saj tërhoqi vëmendjen për cilësinë e timbrin e veçantë.  Për herë të parë Vaçja del në skenë në moshën 10-vjeçare e më pas në Shtëpinë e Kulturës në qytetin e Lushnjës. Shkollën e mesme e vazhdoi  në gjimnazin "Qemal Stafa" në Tiranë, pasi kur konkuroi në Liceun Artistik e nxorën "të paaftë", e megjithatë ajo nuk e ndërpreu aktivitetin artistik dhe asnjë çast nuk e ndau këngën nga vetja. Studimet e larta i kreu më vonë në Tiranë në ILA në degën dramatike. 

Aktivitetin e saj artistik e nisi në Estradën e Ushtarit si këngëtare, ku këndoi vetëm një vit për të kaluar më pas në Estradën e Shtetit (Tiranës) dhe së fundi në Asamblin e Këngëve dhe Valleve popullore. Këngët e bukura të vendlindjes gjetën tek Vaçja një interpretuese të madhe. Kudo ku ajo dha shfaqje e më vonë në qytete e fshatra, apo edhe jashtë shtetit, ajo u mirëprit  për zërin e bukur dhe melodioz. Jo më kot ajo u quajt bilbili i Myzeqesë; por shumë shpejt u bë i gjithë Shqipërisë, sepse këndoi me të njëjtën dashuri e pasion këngën e të gjitha krahinave të vendit. Kalimi nga muzika popullore në muzikën e lehtë qe i natyrshëm. Merr pjesë në festivalin e parë të Këngës në Radio me këngën e Tish Daisë "Erë pranverore" dhe vlerësohet me çmim të parë. Kështu vazhdoi pa rreshtur deri në Festivalin e 19 të Këngës në RTV, i fundit që u paraqit me këngën e Agim Prodanit "Shoqet tona ilegale". Plot 10 herë ajo ka fituar çmime të para e shumë të tjera të dyta e të treta. Kështu Vaçe Zela u bë këngëtarja më e pëlqyer e muzikës së lehtë  për dekada te tera. Ajo është rekordmene e paarritshme. Tashmë repertori i saj është shumë i pasur, numërohen me dhjetëra këngë popullore, të lehta, kantata, balada, etj. Ajo ka fituar admirimin e dëgjuesve me këngët "Motive myzeqare", "Fëmija i parë", "Rrjedh në këngë e ligjërime", "Tufëza me karafila", "Në çdo zemër mbjell gëzime", "Djaloshi dhe shiu", "Lemza", "Shokët", ""Nëno moj do pres gërshetin", "Trëndelinë", etj e shumë të tjera që janë perla të muzikës sonë popullore. Në çdo sukses të merituar që ka pasur Ansambli i Këngëve dhe Valleve popullore jashtë shtetit, si në Francë, Greqi, Itali, Turqi, Zvicër e gjetkë, këngëtarja e shquar Vaçe Zela bëri për vete një publik mjaft të gjerë. Shtypi i këtyre vendeve e ka vlerësuar mjaft lart. Për merita të shquar në fushën e këngës Vaçe Zela është nderuar me titullin e lartë "Artiste e Popullit" që në 1977, si dhe titujt Mjeshtre e madhe dhe Nder i kombit, pa llogaritur çmime të tjera. Qyteti i Lushnjës i ka vënë emrin e saj pallatit të Kulturës, si dhe është përjetësuar në një bust nga skulptori Edmond Papathimiu. Për të janë shkruar me dhjetëra e qindra artikuj si dhe një libër monografik nga  Nexhat Agolli. Ndërsa është në proces një film dokumentar. Në festivalin e 45 u vlerësua me çmimin e madh të karrierës, çmimm që e ka marrë në disa jubile si dhe diskun e artë të Festivaleve.

Prej disa vitesh Vaçe ndodhet në Zvicër pranë vajzës së saj, me mallin e pëhershëm të atdheut.

*Festivale:*

*Çmime të para:*

1962: "Erë pranverore"

1966: "Shqiponjë e lirë"

1967: "Shkurte Vata"

1968: "Mësuesi hero"

1969: "Dhuratë për ditëlindjen"

1970: "Mesnatë"

1973: "Gjurmë të arta"

1976: "Nënë moj do pres gërshetin"

1977: "Gonxhe në pemën e lirisë"

1980: "Shoqet tona ilegale"

Gazeta 55

----------


## Bl3ri

*Urime*

Kam pas rastin ti ndegjoj disa kenge te saj, me kan pelqy shume eshte e madhe kjo artiste

----------


## Dito

Eshte mbretereshe dhe pike, te flasesh me tej e prish gjithcka.


*Dito.*

----------


## MI CORAZON

> *Sot në 78-vjetorin e lindjes*


*68* 

U befte 100 vjec !  

Te fitosh dashurine e nje populli te tere , s'eshte kollaj .

----------


## Zemrushja

Mi Corazion.. aq e kishte nxjerre gazeta.. Kritike e drejte, duhej ti kisha punuar me mire shifrat...

Gjithsesi i bashkohem urimit tend  :buzeqeshje:  Edhe 100 Vace Zela..

----------


## shigjeta

*Vace Zela, legjenda e këngës shqiptare feston sot 68 vjetorin* 

Do të këndonte që e vogël në aktivitet e ndryshme që organizoheshin në qytetin e saj. Ndërsa më vonë, kur të ngjiste skenën e festivalit të këngës, ku shënon rreth 30 pjesëmarrje 
Një psherëtimë e thellë dëgjohet nga përtej telefonit. Vetëm pak çaste më pas mbërrin zëri që flet paksa mbytshëm. Është princesha e këngës shqiptare, Vaçe Zela, e cila sot mbush plot 68-vjeç. Urimet i pret në shtëpinë e saj në Zvicër. Prej andej kjo telefonatë e bërë nga televizioni "News 24" e sjell për pak minuta afër të gjithë adhuruesve të saj. Është gjithë populli që i uron ditëlindjen Vaçes së madhe! Emocioni që kuptohet lehtësisht në fjalët e saj, lidhet natyrshëm me dëshirën për të qenë në Shqipëri. Për ta festuar këtë përvjetor mes të afërmve dhe shqiptarëve që janë rritur me këngët e saj. Vitet e saj barazohen thjesht me shprehjen, "e madhja Vaçe Zela". Ndërsa ky përvjetor e gjen ende duke luftuar me sëmundjen që e mban larg vendit të saj. "Sot pothuajse ndjehem mirë. Megjithëse jam e sëmurë, në ditë të tilla pres të më vijnë urime". Zëri që dikur pushtonte skenën shqiptare, i përcjell këto fjalë të mbushura plot mall. "Do të doja shumë të isha pranë të afërmve të mi, pranë gjithë shqiptarëve, por për fat të keq nuk mund të vij dot aty", - shprehet Vaçe Zela. Ndonëse e larguar prej 7 vitesh në Zvicër, e lumturon fakti që njerëzit e kujtojnë, që ata nuk i kanë harruar këngët e bukura që ajo i përcillte nga skena e festivaleve. E ndërsa të gjithë shqiptarët do t'i shprehnin në këtë ditë urimin për një jetë të gjatë, Vaçja nuk e kursen fjalën që i del mundimshëm për të gjithë bashkëkombasit e vet. "Ju uroj një jetë sa më të mirë. Nuk di çfarë të them tjetër. Jam shumë e emocionuar se ka vite që jam larguar nga skena, por e di që publiku nuk do të më harrojë", - shprehet ajo. Një pjesë të kujtimet i ka marrë me vete, ndërsa çmimet e shumta, fotografi e dëshmi të tjera të këngëtares së suksesshme i ka mbyllur në shtëpinë e saj. 

*Sot* 
Nuk është e vështirë ta gjesh shtëpinë e saj në morinë e ndërtesave të Tiranës. Ballkoni i shtëpisë së saj vazhdon të jetë i mbushur plot me lule. Vaçe Zela nuk ishte vetëm këngëtare, por edhe "gruaja e luleve". Për to sot kujdeset e motra, Flora, me shpresën se një ditë ajo do t'i prekë sërish ato. Në Zvicër Vaçe Zela jeton me bashkëshortin e saj, Pjetër Rodiqi dhe vajzën, Irma. Studenten e shkëlqyer të ekonomikut dhe më pas pedagoge në këtë fakultet dhe që tashmë punon në Institutin e Statistikave në Zvicër. Por rikthimi në Shqipëri i mbetet dëshira më e madhe për Vaçen. 

*Karriera* 
E lindur më 7 prill të vitit 1939, Vaçe Zela, një vajzë nga Lushnja, që u bë artistja e popullit, nuk e kishte menduar se të kënduarit e këngës shqipe do e përfshin në librin e 500 personaliteteve me më shumë influencë në botë, e vetmja shqiptare që mori këtë çmim nga Instituti i Biografive në Amerikë. Në Paris, e krahasuar me këngëtaren e madhe franceze, Edit Piaf, ndërsa në Itali me të madhen Mina. Kurse poeti disident, Visar Zhiti do e quante zërin e Vaçes një pjesë të lirisë së munguar. 
Do të këndonte që e vogël në aktivitet e ndryshme që organizoheshin në qytetin e saj. Ndërsa më vonë, kur të ngjiste skenën e festivalit të këngës, ku shënon rreth 30 pjesëmarrje, do të bëhej këngëtarja më popullore. Për yllin e muzikës shqiptare do të vinin njëri-pas tjetrit çmime të shumta. Këngët "Çelu si mimoza", "Djaloshi dhe shiu", "E dua vendin tim", "Ëndrra ime", "Lemza", "Nënave shqiptare", "O diell i ri", "Sot mbusha 20 vjet", "Të lumtur të dua" e shumë të tjera do të mbeteshin në fondin e artë. Dalja e saj në skenë ishte një sukses i garantuar. Kënga rridhte në gjakun e familjes së saj. I vëllai i saj, Hysni Zela është shprehur se "Nga zëri i saj kam marrë dhe unë. Por mos të harrojmë që "zëri Zela" ka transmetuar vokalin e mrekullueshëm të nënës tonë, Maja. Nuk është se e bëmë me fjalë me Vaçen se unë do merresha me këngën popullore dhe ajo me atë të muzikës së lehtë. Ndodhi krejt spontanisht kjo gjë". Shumë prej kolegëve të saj do ta quanin vokal të papërsëritshëm. Ndërsa çmimet që do të shkonin për këngëtaren janë të panumërta. "Artiste e Merituar" në '73-in, "Artiste e Popullit" në '77-ën, "Mjeshtre e madhe e punës", "Qytetare nderi e Lushnjes", po në qytetin e lindjes Kinoteatrit iu vu emri i saj dhe u ngrit një bust, presidenti Alfred Moisiu i akordoi "Nderi i Kombit", u shpall "Qytetare Nderi e Qarkut të Fierit". Çmime të tjera i vijnë edhe nga jashtë territorit të Shqipërisë. Vaçe Zela ka marrë Diskun e Artë nga Amerika për kontribut në shoqëri në vitin '97, është zgjedhur gruaja e vitit '97-98 në Kembrixh të Anglisë, "Mikrofoni i Artë", nga Ministria e Kulturës e Kosovës, "Çmimi i karrierës" e shumë të tjera. Ndërsa Institutit Biografik Amerikan e rreshton në botimin e tij ndër 500 njerëzit më me influencë. Viti 1991 do të shënonte ngjitjen e fundit në skenë për të, pikërisht në Zvicër, në një koncert për shqiptarët që jetonin atje. Sot, në moshën 68-vjeçare, ajo kujtohet pa ceremoni e aktivitete zyrtare. Adhurimi që publiku ruan ende sot për këngëtaren e madhe, është urimi më i mirë që mund t'i vijë në këtë përvjetor.
_Ballkan Web_

----------


## [Perla]

*Nderim "Artistes së popullit" Vaçe Zela në 70-vjetorin e lindjes*


Në udhën e gjatë e të mundimshme të ecjes së popujve, n'atë që quhet histori, ka ditë që i ngjajnë stacioneve, udhëkryqeve, ku ngjarje të pazakonta përcaktojnë drejtimin, që ato bashkësi njerëzish, që flasin të njëjtën gjuhë, do të ndjekin në t'ardhmen.

Në historinë e shqiptarëve një ditë e tillë ishte 7 prilli 1939, ditë që ndryshoi rrymën e ngjarjeve të një populli që, për gati pesëqind vite, ëndërroi pavarësinë. Kur kjo erdhi solli një traumë po aq të dhimbshme sa robëria, ndarjen e vëllezërve nga vatra atërore e rënien e gjysmës së tyre në të tjera robëri.

Përpjekjeve të dëshpëruara të një grushti njerëzish, të ndërgjegjshëm për misionin tejet të vështirë të krijimit, forcimit e funksionimit të një shteti të rrethuar nga lakmi grabitqare fqinjësh, të përkrahur nga të mëdhenjtë e Evropës, do t'i jepte fund sendërtimi i një akti të dëshiruar me forcë nga një plejboj i politikës italiane, që kish patur fatin të martohej me bijën e diktatorit e të kishte postin e ministrit të jashtëm.


7 prilli 1939, me zbarkimin e trupave italiane në portet shqiptare, ishte fillimi i një epoke pushtimesh të huaja që zgjati pak, por që solli si pasojë një tirani vëndase, nga kthetrat e shumëllojta të së cilës nuk po mund të shkëputemi plotësisht ende sot.

Por ajo datë ishte dhe një ditë e zakonshme, në të cilën njerzit punonin, bisedonin, dashuroheshin, studjonin, ëndërronin një t'ardhme, lindnin fëmijë... Ishte jeta e zakonshme e njerëzve të thjeshtë, t'atyre që ngjarjet historike i përceptojnë me vonesë, kur ato ndikojnë materialisht mbi to.

Atë ditë, mes shumë fëmijëve të lindur në trevat shqipfolëse, në Lushnjen myzeqare në buzë të kënetës së Tërbufit, në një familje të njohur, lindi një vajzë. Vajza u quajt Vaçe dhe pati një fëmini të patrazuar nga baticat e zbaticat e jetës politike të vendit të saj.

Që e vogël shquhej për karakterin gazmor e për dëshirën e madhe për të kënduar e për të kërcyer. Në qytetin e vogël ku lindi u bë shpejt e njohur për prirjet e saj dhe u dërgua për të studjuar në Liceun artistik "Jordan Misja".

Meqë nuk kishte probleme "biografie" ajo vajzë e talentuar u rreshtua në grupin e artistëve të rinj që do të përfaqësonin Shqipërinë në festivalin ndërkombëtar të rinisë në Moskë, më 1956.

Ishte ballafaqimi i parë i 17-vjeçares me botën e huaj, një farë shkëputje e përkohshme nga rregullat e ngurta që zotëronin në mjediset kulturore të vendit, një ballafaqim që la gjurmë në nënvetëdije e i dha një shtysë rrugës së saj të mëtejshme.


Pak nga pak *Vaçja* e re u bë e njohur në nivel kombëtar si pasojë e pjesëmarrjes në estradën e qytetit dhe shfaqjeve anembanë Shqipërisë. Kështu në vitin 1961 ajo u tërhoq nga Estrada e Ushtarit, prej nga filloi karriera artistike në kryeqytet që e çoi në pak vite, në majën e muzikës së lehtë shqiptare për një kohë të gjatë.

Më duket e tepërt të flas për sukseset e saj n'atë fushë, për çmimet e fituara, për popullaritetin e saj të padiskutueshëm, për ndihmesën e jashtëzakonshme në interpretimin e këngës shqiptare të lehtë e popullore, për nivelin e lartë teknik e ngrohtësinë e një zëri që, për çdo idhtar të muzikës s'atyre viteve, ishte il non plus ultra e mjeshtërisë vokale.


Në këtë përvjetor të rëndësishëm të këngëtares magjike më pëlqen të ve në dukje disa anë të karakterit e personalitetit të *Vaçe Zelës*, për shumë kohë të pavëna në pah publikisht. Vaçja u rrit në Lushnjen e viteve 50-të, qytet që nga 1954 ishte kthyer në qendrën kryesore t'internimit për Shqipërinë.

Savra e Pluku ishin sektorët në të cilët ishin sistemuar pjesa më e madhe e t'internuarvet në këtë rreth. Ata më të rinjtë shkonin në shkollat e qytetit, përfshirë këtu edhe gjimnazin e hapur më 1956. Të tjerët punonin, kryesisht në ndërtim, shpeshherë brënda në qytet, kurse pjesa më e madhe punonte në bujqësi.

Udhëzimet që nga majat më të larta të pushtetit komunist ishin që këta njerëz të jetonin në një geto e të shiheshin gjithmonë si "armiq". Pati mjaft nga ata qytetarë të Lushnjes që u munduan t'i venë në zbatim ata udhëzime, por pati edhe nga ata që nuk i mbajtën parasysh. *Vaçe Zela* ishte një nga të dytët.

Pranë shtëpisë së saj ishte spitali i qytetit dhe këngëtarja e re kalonte me orë të tëra në biseda me vajza t'internuara, të shtruara në spital. Mirësjellja ishte një tipar i karakterit të saj, por ajo bëhej edhe më e dukshme në marrëdhëniet me djem e vajza të shtresave "të përmbysura".

Kjo sigurisht nuk shihej me sy të mirë nga mbrojtësit e rendit, por këngëtarja asnjëherë nuk i bëri të sajat predikimet e "moralit" komunist për famëkeqen luftë të klasave.
E kam njohur herët Vaçen, kur shkoja në gjimnaz dhe ajo ishte udhëheqëse pionerësh e këngëtare n'Estradën e Lushnjes.

Më vonë ajo shkoi duke ngjitur shkallët e suksesit, ndërsa unë duke zbritur ato të dallimit racial të "luftës së klasave". Në rastet e rralla që qëllonte të shiheshim ajo kurrë nuk e ktheu kokën nga ana tjetër, nuk e shmangu takimin, nuk i kurseu fjalët e mira. U mundua të më inkurajonte për të përballuar një jetë që i ngjante një tuneli t'errët ku nuk dukej asnjë lloj drite.

Në fjalët e saj ndihej mirëkuptimi, solidariteti, dhimbja. Ajo mbeti gjithmonë e dashur, e sinqertë, e hapur me njerëzit, i vlerësoi ata nga cilësitë vetjake e jo nga mbiemri, nuk dijti t'urrejë simbas recetave të partisë apo të sigurimit te shtetit.

Është një meritë që lartëson figurën, po të mbahet parasysh se bëhej fjalë për një personazh publik të radhës së parë, në një kohë kur trysnia e shtetit në drejtim të depersonalizimit ishte skajore e pasojat e qëndresës, pothuajse gjithmonë, shumë të hidhura.

Këtë anë të personalitetit do ta tregonte më me forcë në krijimin e familjes së saj, në respektin e dashurisë, në vendimin për t'u bashkuar me një njeri që nuk bënte pjesë në "biografitë e mira", që kish për nënë një grua të huaj, që kish kryer shërbimin ushtarak në një repart pune. Këngëtarja u dashurua me këtë njeri dhe ajo ndjenjë i qëndroi kohëve deri në ditët e sotme.


*Vaçe Zela* mbeti vajza e çiltër myzeqare edhe duke zotëruar skenat e festivaleve të këngës shqiptare, edhe duke qënë e nderuar nga një popull i tërë, edhe duke përfaqësuar me dinjitet vendin në skenat e huaja.

Ajo nuk lakmoi pozitat politike e shoqërore, nuk u bë komuniste, mbeti një shqiptare që e deshi vendin e i shërbeu me zërin e saj, me kënaqësinë estetike që i dha bashkatdhetarëve të saj.


Ka vite që ajo ka braktisur skenat, por këngët e saj janë të pranishme në kujtesën e njerëzve, të brezit të saj dhe zënë një vend të rëndësishëm në pasurinë artistike të popullit tonë.

Imazhi i këngëtares dhe zëri i saj ka qënë një pjesë e ushqimit tonë shpirtëror, edhe se shumë tekste të këngëve të kënduara prej saj mbanin vulën e kohës, sepse nuk mund të ishte ndryshe.


Koha bën zgjedhjet e saj, hedh në shportë pseudovlerat e frymëzuara nga interesat e çastit, të pushtetit, të ideologjive kalimtare, por ruan dhe ngre vlerat universale që kanë si bosht qëndror njeriun, botën e tij shpirtërore, prirjet dhe aspiratat e tij të përjetshme. Mjaft këngë të kënduara nga artistja jonë e madhe i përgjigjen këtyre kërkesave, prandaj jam i bindur se do të kenë jetën e gjatë.


E jetë të gjatë i urojnë *"mbretëreshës së këngës shqiptare"* në këtë përvjetor të lindjes gjithë bashkatdhetarët e saj që e kujtojnë me respekt e dashamirësi, duke e shtrirë urimin edhe tek bashkëshorti i saj fisnik dhe bija e tyre e rrallë.


Apartamenti ku familja Rodiqi banon sot në Bazelin e Zvicrës së qytetëruar është disi i veçantë. Ai ka një dalje në një kopsht, në të cilin janë mbjelle lule nga më të ndryshmet. Është një mjedis që i sjell ndërmend këngëtares së kombit lulet e skenave nëpër të cilat kaloi jeta e saj, ajo jetë që kish filluar një të premte të zezë, më 7 prill 1939.

Për *Vaçe Zelë*, në Pallatin e Kongreseve, më 7 prill, në Pallatin e Kongreseve në Tiranë,u  zhvillua një aktivitet artistiko-muzikor me rastin e 70-vjetorit të këngëtares së njohur Vaçe Zela.
Kompozitorë, këngëtarë, regjisorë dhe miq të këngëtares risollen gjatë 120 minutave të këtij aktiviteti copëza nga krijimtaria e saj 50-vjeçare, nga jeta e saj familjare dhe
shoqërore, edhe pse ajo vetë nuk ishte e pranishme.


Disa nga këngëtaret më të njohura të vendit ndër vite dhe sot si Myfarete Laze, Irma dhe
Eranda Libohova, Qemal Kërtusha, Gaqo Çako, Sidrit Bejleri etj, interpretuan
këngë nga repertori i zgjedhur i këngëtares.


Ideatore e këtij aktiviteti është Nevila Hoxha, skenarist dhe regjisor janë vëllezërit Laço,
ndërsa skenograf është Joni Kraja.

*Shekulli*

----------

